
Moglen: Software Freedom, Privacy, and Security for Web 2.0 and Cloud Computing - ssp
http://www.softwarefreedom.org/events/2010/isoc-ny/FreedomInTheCloud-transcript.html
======
mark_l_watson
Nice talk. It would be nice to have a condensed 1 page version for sending to
non-tech friends (or friends with a short attention span :-)

------
ssp
Via Andy's blog: [http://wingolog.org/archives/2010/04/11/slouching-towards-
be...](http://wingolog.org/archives/2010/04/11/slouching-towards-bethlehem)

------
tjpick
I want to give that a lot more up-votes.

~~~
ssp
It got two upvotes almost immediately after I submitted it, but then no more
since then. Maybe it triggered the anti-voting-ring software. (That would be
ironic).

~~~
tjpick
could be that you forgot to mention "zen" in the title.

